# John Zacherle "Monster Mash/Scary Tales"



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

DOWNLOAD LINK HERE:

https://app.box.com/s/d453unf8sqggjdifyw2bmbdbb96kvd7b


TRACK LIST:

Monster Mash
Hurry Bury Baby
Let's Twist Again (Mummy Time is Here)
I'm the Ghoul From Wolverton Mountain
Gravy (With Some Cyanide)
Popeye (The Gravedigger)
Limb From Limbo Rock
Weird Watusi
Pistol Stomp
Dinner With Drac (part 1)
The Ha-Ha-Ha
The Bat
Scary Tales (From Mother Goose - version 1)
A-Tisket, A-Casket
Hansel and Gretel
Clementine
Happy Halloween
Monster Monkey
The Spider and the Fly
A-B-C
Little Red Riding Hood
Surfboard 1-0-9
Dear, Dear Valentine
Scary Tales (From Mother Goose - version 2)
Scary Tales (From Mother Goose - version 3)
Igor
Dinner With Drac (part 2)


----------

